# Photos on the Internet - am I being over cautious?



## crusoe

Hi all
I would really appreciate your views and advice please.
I have been horrified today to find out that some of my family have posted photos of my ds on their website.
His unusual first name is mentioned (although thankfully spelt wrongly.) the photos are good clear ones and we have to send pics to birth mum regularly. Our address and home town aren't mentioned (yet) but our county is. There are also pics of us with ds.
The chance of birth family stumbling across this site are I guess tiny but am I wrong to feel very, very uncomfortable about this being out in the public domain. We have been very clear with nursery, school etc not to publish photos of ds and I can't quite believe family would be so thoughtless.
Am I over reacting? Do I ignore or do something about this?
Thanks for Reading.
Sorry for typing - it's hard on iPhone.
Love Crusoe xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hun you arent over reacting , i myself would never put photos of anyones child on any website with out permission  even my family 
i would have a quiet word , and tell them your not angery but you dont feel uncomfortable with your childs photo on the internet  and ask them to respect your wishes 
hope you get it sorted hun


----------



## fuzzywuzzy

You're not overreacting at all.  I would ask them to remove them and just say that you don't want photos of him on a public website on view for the world to see.  I would be really annoyed too. x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi

Not over reacting at all!  All my family and friends were told no photos on internet, not mention of DS's name on things like ** etc and if they had someone coming round to the house they weren't sure about they had to take his photos down.  

Definately ask them to remove them.

OT x


----------



## Miny Moo

We have recently started putting our son's photo on ********, but i do have my security at a the highest level, family and friends know that they are not to put them on though. He also has a very popular name an we are hundreds of miles away from BF.


----------



## Dee Jay

I have to say that we have a blanket "NO PHOTOS'S!" anywhere on the internet, as it's too unweildy to moniter. No you're not over-reacting, I'd say talk to them and insist that they remove the pictures and don't put anymore on. You just can't be too careful. Read BAAF's latest information on ******** and it's impact on fostered and adopted children for an insight into the repercussions if you want an interesting read.
lol
Dxxx


----------



## Guest

We have a no photos online policy...its just safer.

Bop


----------

